# African pygmy mice



## TooManyBallPythonsAround (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi all,

I am, debating getting a small group of African pygmy mice. I was just wondering if anybody has/has had them and what their opinions are on owning them? Are they visible or do the hide a lot, what diets people have favoured, water bottle or water dish. Just what people with the experience have found to be best. 

Thankyou in advance! 
Dejae


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I have, they use a bottle fine, or bowl doesn't matter really.
They're very nocturnal, you will see them at night but not often in the day, can be very nervous and hide when you're watching too.


----------



## Snugglesuk (Jan 6, 2014)

ooppss


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

*African Pygmy dormice*

Had a pair , the female hid away quite a bit ,but the male was the opposite very outgoing . Either way on the water although I found that the bowl used to get filled daily with either substrate or food . The male outlived the female for quite sometime , I think this was possibly due to her being used as a breeder prior to ownership .Watch there little tails , a friend of mine had some issues with dropped tails very delicate , although I never had an issue with this . I still have the full set up and I'm contemplating getting some more . Has anyone here got any youngsters for sale within a reasonable distance from Worcester ? All the best Chris


----------



## Snugglesuk (Jan 6, 2014)

Snugglesuk said:


> ooppss


I thought thread was about African Pygmy Dormice, then re read african pygmy mice  dont have them,lol


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

*African Pygmy mice*

I've made the same mistake , sorry . What are african Pygmy mice then ?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

LOL APDs without the Door!!

Seriously though they're pretty cute, teeny tiny mice. just normal mice looking but very mini sized. :flrt:


----------

